#ubuntu-us-co 2010-12-02
<joey> welcome tekoholic
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: ^^
<FunnyLookinHat> ?!
<FunnyLookinHat> !!
<joey> tekoholic: ok our next goal is to shame rockstar into getting his ticket. He's been studying for months :-)
<FunnyLookinHat> Ticket for what?
<tekoholic> joey: How shameful shall we be??  I didn't even study...
<joey> tekoholic: he can probably pass extra in his sleep at this point
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: ham radio!
<tekoholic> 'Course, I've been playing with the "Chicken-Band" for years...
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh you hammers.....
<FunnyLookinHat> Pardon me for preferring digital transmissions... :)
<tekoholic> We can use digital...
<FunnyLookinHat> Errr... you can?  What frequency?
<FunnyLookinHat> And what protocol?
<FunnyLookinHat> I thought HAM was limited to shortwave analog transmissions...
<tekoholic> Whatever the Ham License we carry, and the hardware we possess are capable of, I believe...
<tekoholic> I've got a local pal, has a radio that can transmit AM, FM, Digital, Analog, and on nearly any frequency in any of the Ham Bands...
<tekoholic> Can even transmit data and voice on the same channel simultaneously, although I think that's ONLY in digital modes.
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah I'm pretty sure it would have to be digital.
<FunnyLookinHat> But that's awesome - very cool
<tekoholic> FunnyLookinHat: Where ya' from?  I'm in Wellington
<FunnyLookinHat> Denver - but I work in Boulder...  My parents live in Loveland though - so I'm familiar with N. Co.
<tekoholic> Nice.  I have a few clients in Loveland.
<FunnyLookinHat> tekoholic: what do you do ?
<tekoholic> I'm a computer tek
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah ok - nifty
<tekoholic> I've converted a good few to (K)Ubuntu
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-11-28
<arrrghhh> anyone ever alive in here?
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-11-29
<arrrghhh> i'll take that as a no.
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-11-27
 * jasonjang is away: 
<FunnyLookinHat> well at least that's something more than join/quits.
<FunnyLookinHat> :)
<jasonjang> sorry, Funny LookinHat
<FunnyLookinHat> ha
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-11-25
<snafu006> what everyone up too?
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-11-27
<Cheri703> For anyone who might be interested, 500gb small external hdd, bus powered, usb 3.0, $39.99, not sure how long that price will be available: http://www.amazon.com/BUFFALO-MiniStation-Portable-Drive-HD-PCF500U3B/dp/B00D695IF4/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t (I am getting one)
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-11-28
<snafu006> academybankc is getting hack check your bank account
#ubuntu-us-co 2016-11-29
<uy544> -.-
<uy544> (-.-)
